# Stone



## Kyrodar (4. April 2011)

Hoffe es ist nicht schlimm, wenn ich dem Film einfach mal ohne große Reden weiterempfehle.
Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass der Film auf Grund eher durchschnittlicher Wertungen bei vielen aus dem Blickfeld gerät.

Wenn ich meine Empfindungen mit den Wertungen vergleiche, frage ich mich, wie abgestumpft, emotionslos oder... , diese Personen wohl sind.
Actionkracher bekommen 5 Bienchen und werden als Must Have angepriesen, obwohl sie absolut nichts vermitteln -nur dass man mit diversen Programmen tolle Effekte erzielen kann.

Ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass ich nichts für Filme übrig habe, die einen nicht so nahe gehen, finde es aber sehr traurig.


Trailer

YouTube - Stone - Trailer German Deutsch

YouTube - Stone - Official Trailer [HD] Englisch


Vielleicht fehlt aber nur das für viele anscheinend so wichtige, richtige Happy End?
Ich ziehe dafür, einfach mal die beiden Beispiele *Das Streben nach Glück* und *Sieben Leben* heran.

Nunja, ich wollte ja nur empfehlen. Auf jeden Fall sehr tiefgründig.
Mir fehlt auch die Fähigkeit, Dinge in Worte zu fassen, wie man eventuell merkt. :p


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2011)

Um was geht es in diesem Film denn? Ich verstehe das nun so das dieser Stone etwas getan hat das er auch einsieht aber dennoch sofort entlassen werden möchte das aber nicht passieren wird (noch nicht?). Die Frau (Freundin?) hat mit dem Officer geschlafen damit dieser rauskommt. An einer stelle sieht man wie sein Haus brennt. Wiso? Ist dieser Stone drausen? Will er vergeltung? Oder war es die Frau (Freundin?)? Ein bisschen mehr aufklärung wäre nett. Zu denn dazu genanten Filmen kann ich sagen ich habe sie zwar noch nicht geguckt aber der Trailer zu Das Streben nach Glück hat mir sehr gefallen!


----------



## Kyrodar (6. April 2011)

Ich könnte jetzt schreiben, was diese und jene Person macht, aber das ist nicht der Sinn (m)einer Empfehlung.

Wer etwas für für Tiefsinn übrig hat, guckt ihn. Wer an solchen Dingen nicht interessiert ist, lässt es einfach.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. April 2011)

Hmm ihm trailer habe ich keinen tief Sinn gefunden werde denn film mal googeln und schauen ob er doch interessant sein könnte.


----------

